# Theatre in Dubai



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I move to Dubai in 5 weeks time and I was wondering if there is much in terms of theatre productions out there? I saw Wicked last week in the West End (stunning show by the way!) and am a big fan of the theatre / musical theatre in general....however you don't really see dubai or abu dhabi etc on the tour callender! Are the many, if any, big productions that come to the middle east and if so, which venue are they in?

cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Madinat Theatre - nothing on the scale of the west end though. There is also the community arts centre which might be worth keeping an eye on - ::Welcome to Dubai Community Theatre and Arts Centre ::.

The arts scene here is comparable to a provincial city in the UK, AD tends to get bigger classical artists in though for one offs and festivals.


----------

